# Running consist in DC damage loco motors?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi- I am on DC, still...

I like to put different locos (different age and brands) to run consist to pull longer and heavier freight. Sometimes, I use a smaller steam 0-4-0 behind for helper operations.

Does that damage the loco motors, esp one is a better runner than the other (I am have mix of vintage pre-owned engines to cut cost). 

(I have burnt my old tyco Alco 630, since my last consist with another identical tyco made but newer loco)

How to ensure I do not overload the DC control pack (I am using those 12 V life like ones from train sets, a first hand new one).

Kiong


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been running DC consists for years with out any trouble. I will not hook engines together have a big difference in speed. I have never seen two engines that run the same. I also always put the fastest one in front. 

As long as nothing is getting hot, and the trains still move well you should be OK with not over loading. how many locomotives do you run off of one power pack?


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi southern,

Thanks...now I get it. Normally I run 2 locos (F7 or alco centurys). I dissent aware that it is better to Put the faster loco Infront. So far all seems fine and the loco do run to date. So far


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Only once when I used a 18v tyco turbo train control- modified slot car control$ to run consist of 2 tyco alcos and long freight, the trains ran well with good power. 2 mons later I start seeing smoke on the tyco handheld controller ( not transformer).

I quickly stop operations.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use a good MRC transformer for that. I can safely use 3 athearn blue box types berfore tripping the over-load. 
I have repowered a lot of my Athearns using the Helix Humper. That has cut the amp pull in half. 

I am also now converting to DCC since I got a Digitrax Super Chief (used) at a very good price.

How I determine consist is this:

I make the faster locomotive pull the load by itself first. Then, place a locomotive in front of the single pulled train. Apply power. If they run the same speed, or if the lead is a tad bit faster, then I will couple them up and run them.


----------

